# LOWER PRICE - Great Plains Long Bow For Sale



## TGUN (Feb 24, 2010)

Have a LIKE NEW Great Plains Cazdaor long bow for sale.
Reflex/Deflex Yew wood limbs with antler tips (absolutely no hand shock) and a cocobolo and Honduras rosewood riser. Bow is 58 inches long and reads 55 lbs@26 inches (pulls to 28 easy). Includes 10 custom 30 inch Tapered Shaft Port Oxford arrows that were tuned to the bow. It shoots like a dream but after shooting the self bow for so long, I can not get used to/compensate for the arrow flight difference (Great Plains is faster and more center shot). I have $850 in the whole package. I will take $600 or make an offer. It needs to go. Here are a few pictures.


----------



## TGUN (Mar 31, 2010)

>> Lower price


----------



## bownarrow (Mar 31, 2010)

Hey Bill, got your message but too late to call you back. Be glad to help , agree that a little more exposure might do the trick. gonna be up Fayette way sometime next couple of days, maybe we can meet then. Call me

Man, that's a pretty flinter !


----------

